
Show HN: Shardus – first decentralized network capable of linear scalability - gjhemmer13
https://www.shardus.com
======
gjhemmer13
Check out a recent quarterly update from the Shardus Association at Capital
Factory in Dallas, TX!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2pQZwcUgNw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2pQZwcUgNw)

